# Base Metals to see more action?



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 October 2006)

Check the link, 

LME is launching a mini metals contract seats system for funds and others to invest in, launches 20th Nov,

Sounds interesting 

http://www.fnarena.com/index2.cfm?type=dsp_newsitem&n=1BB4DD7D-17A4-1130-F5CA6FE9380C140B


----------



## EasternGrey1 (30 November 2006)

Anyone know where to find the price of Magnesium?


----------

